# Emergency Travel Insurance without MSP cover



## katenevs (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi all, 

I'm looking for good expat health insurance for emergency cover. In a month I'll no longer be a resident of Canada and won't be covered by MSP. 

Any advice for me? 

Thanks,
K


----------

